

Ask HN: How does LinkedIn know my connections? - palidanx

I don't know about anybody else, but I find it eerily creepy how accurate LinkedIn knows my connections.  Any guesses how they are able to show seemingly accurate results?
======
dangrossman
Those people it's suggesting have probably e-mailed you in the past, or are in
the networks of people that have e-mailed you in the past. LinkedIn matched
your e-mail to their address books, which they gave to LI when they let it
connect to their Google/Yahoo/etc mail accounts in the past. If you sign up
with a fresh e-mail address nobody's ever seen, you'd have no initial
recommended connections.

------
slinkyavenger
LinkedIn also keeps track of what profiles you've viewed, and uses that to
guess people you've known. I believe it may also build a potential connections
list based on the IP address as well.

------
Irishsteve
Did you install a mobile version?

~~~
palidanx
Nope.. just the web.

